# Eurojet 2.5 Exhuast: A Quick Review



## Uberbunni (Jun 5, 2007)

So its been two days since I installed my Eurojet exhaust...Video to come!!!

*The product itself:* The product was shipped in a timely fashion, and extremely well packed when received. Kudos for the guys over at Eurojet. I received many compliments from the guys at my local shop on my choice of exhaust. Nice welds, polished finished, high grade stainless, the system is a true piece of craftsmanship. 

*Installation:* Took about 45 minutes with help from a buddy. The installation was a breeze, everything fit just right, to rattling, no loose points, no shaking of the system while driving. the ONLY setback was that the system requires to have 3 claps, I was only shipped 2. No biggie, I found one at my buddies shop and problem averted:thumbup:

Initial Thoughts/word on start up: "Oh man",...."holy crap that thing sounds mean"....
*
Everyday driving/ Civility test:* Out of the exhausts I researched, and with the exception of the TT exhaust, all the others seemed to be a little brash and uncivil. This system is extremely quiet when cruising. On the highway, there is no vibration or resonating just a very faint and low humm that doesnt penetrate the cockpit much with windows up, or down. When goosing the SOB it sounds delicious, like sweet honey and chocolate for one's ear mean and low, very powerful. Be that as it may, let me stress that this system is extremely commuter/everyday driver friendly, it is in my opinion _not_ intrusive or disruptive while driving normally. 

*Gains* I did not get the exhaust with the intention of getting "awesome" power gains. I merely decided to complete the common trifecta of mods to the car, that is, chip, intake, exhaust. So a comparison from stock is out of the question. However, I would like to state that there is a noticeable gain in the upper RPM rage, the engine seems to respond well to the system and the car now pulls more through the upper RPM range, eliminating the 2.5's peaky personality, and giving me a more enjoyable driving experience, especially on the freeway. 

Eurojet, way to go!






Here is a crappy video, I promise I will put a MUCH better one up soon.


----------



## VWShocker (Mar 19, 2010)

Great review!! It was a toss up for me between this set-up and the TT and I ultimately chose the TT due to my previous experience with Borla cans. 

Kind of on topic but which chip did you end up going with?

-E


----------



## dnetcrawler (Aug 23, 2010)

Eurojet 2.5 Exhaust? Didn't know they made one for the 2.5. Do you have link for this product? Pics?

Thanks


----------



## HIBB 304 (Nov 8, 2008)

dnetcrawler said:


> Eurojet 2.5 Exhaust? Didn't know they made one for the 2.5. Do you have link for this product? Pics?
> 
> Thanks


Here ya go.
http://www.eurojetracing.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=MK525INRBTCBE


----------



## dnetcrawler (Aug 23, 2010)

This is rabbit only I take. No jetta?


----------



## VWShocker (Mar 19, 2010)

dnetcrawler said:


> This is rabbit only I take. No jetta?


Jetta too


----------



## HIBB 304 (Nov 8, 2008)

VWShocker said:


> Jetta too


No it will NOT fit the Jetta,Rabbit only.


----------



## VWShocker (Mar 19, 2010)

HIBB 304 said:


> No it will NOT fit the Jetta,Rabbit only.


I think I am well aware that a Rabbit exhaust will not fit on a Jetta.


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

The tips won't line up any better?? Let get some more videos up. So you currently have an intake or not?


----------



## Golf5spd (Jul 29, 2010)

Great post, thank you.

Is this the only exhaust made for the Golf that goes under the rear axle?


----------



## Uberbunni (Jun 5, 2007)

I'll be posting an in-car drive video shortly!


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

seanmcd72 said:


> The tips won't line up any better?? Let get some more videos up. So you currently have an intake or not?


was just about to say somethin about the tips. i noticed as well. When i did my gf's gti catback, it took a bit of playin around, but nothin more then a couple mins. I found I had to push up where the DP met the CB then tack down to see if the tips were aligned properly. give it a shot.
:thumbup:


----------



## Zurique (Feb 15, 2008)

*AWE*

I still like my AWE catback better. Good luck with your set-up.


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

my tips never lined up right either. and the farthest back section was rattling on my swing arm mount no matter how much i played with it i couldnt resolve it.

sounded great, great craftsmanship, and yes even the packing is impressive.


----------



## portuguesetuner (Aug 16, 2009)

the tips can be anoying but use a small wooden block over the tips and play with the last connecter till it gets pretty close....btw i noticed a smal leak (carbon dust) on the joints a little metal putty fixes that too


----------

